# X10 Intros New LCD 'IconRemote'



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*"Honey, what channel is CNN?"*

One of my favorite gadget sites, X10.com, has just announced a unique product, their new 'IconRemote',
a large-screen color LCD universal remote control that:

- displays familiar channel icons displayed on a large full-color LCD screen

- controls multiple devices, including sat & cable boxes, a/v systems, DVDs and VCRs

- contains a comprehensive, built-in device code database and easy set-up wizard

- has 'learning' remote capability for older or non-listed devices

- features large, easy-to-read buttons, customizable 'channel lists for up to 10 users including His & Hers' favorites

- controls multiple devices, plus control of X10 lights and appliances with separate Infrared Mini-Controller

- operates for (up to) one year on replaceable three AAA batteries.

Currently priced at $129.99 with free next-day air shipping (order tax-free, except in WA, NV and Canada)

http://www.x10.com/promotions/ir10a_remote.html

This may well be the ideal remote for the non-techies in your home, including the babysitter!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

With the location of the transport keys where they are, that remote is NOT designed for DVR usage. 

(And it's from X10 - the company that introduced pop-under ads and made pop-up ads seem honest.)


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_"that remote is NOT designed for DVR usage"_

Neither are the remotes that came with my two SA 8300HD DVRs. :sure:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

It looks like it would be interesting to try out, but I have to agree with Drew. I will never own another X-10 product in my life because of their past history. It's a shame because I have used many of their products in the past.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm not sure what you mean by _"past history"_, Richard, other than X10's past
bankruptcy, but I use several of their products every day and my dealings with
them over the years have always been completely satisfactory.

Many of their products are innovative and, in my own experience, offer practical
solutions to real problems. In my view, X10's impressive web marketing is very
informative and entertaining and their product information, customer support
and guarantee have always been as represented .

As you can probably tell, I'm somewhat of a cheerleader.

Go Team! www.X10.com :grin:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I agree with your opinion on their products, they are great and very innovative, however, I didn't appreciate being bombarded with pop under ads every time I tried to go anywhere on the internet. They were the first to use such deceptive tactics to "market" their products. I also WAS a cheerleader for them, and used to sell/install a few of their products. I have several light controllers, a remote control and computer interface that allowed me to do the web on my television (called BIG TV if I recall) an RF television transmitter and a few other odds and ends. I won't own another though. Their "marketing scheme" backfired with me. It's really too bad, and the fact that they did go through bankruptcy seems to indicate that it didn't work.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I, too, have been a fan of X-10, but in the past week or two, things have gone awry for me. My ActiveHome Pro seems to have gone belly up, not controlling anything. In the past few days, All of my dimming modules and all four of my recently purchased decorator style light switches have stopped responding to commands from both mini and maxi controllers. The two appliance modules I currently have connected to fluorescent lamps still work just fine. 
I'm still waiting for a response on the problem with the ActiveHome Pro, sent to their customer service a few weeks ago.

X10 reminds me in a way of Drew Allan Kaplan's DAK Industries, which sold innovative electronics products back in the 80's and early 90's. His outfit went out of business abruptly.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I remember DAK, but never bought anything from them. If I recall correctly they sold several pieces of electronics in kit form along with pre assembled. It appears that either the rumors of his demise are premature or he is back for another try.
http://www.dak.com/

What happened to DAK??? http://www.dak.com/whathappened.htm


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Well, it looks like Drew has been in exile a little too long. His hot tips include
using thoze amazing thecret Windoze key comboz, "Ctl C" and "Ctl V". 

Apparently, he doesn't know about (or forgot to mention) "Ctl A". :lol:


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Nick said:


> Well, it looks like Drew has been in exile a little too long. His hot tips include
> using thoze amazing thecret Windoze key comboz, "Ctl C" and "Ctl V".
> 
> Apparently, he doesn't know about (or forgot to mention) "Ctl A". :lol:


Actually, most folks who are not up to snuff on keyboard shortcuts probably don't know anything bbeyond "Ctl B", "Ctl I" and "Ctl U", if they even know that much. 

After seeing Richard's post, I just *had* to go over to the DAK site. It was pretty much like old times. I'd purchased my first 1200 baud modem and first scanner from DAK. Both were well made devices and the scanner came with a nice software bundle. I'd been intrigued by his graphic EQ and was considering one around the time he got shut down. Now I'm wondering just how long he's been around in his latest incarnation. 
He does have several interesting products. :grin:


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Update on my X10 problems. My wall switches weren't responding to commands from minicontrollers. I sent a problem report to X10 and got a response that had a link to the solution. Turns out that the wireless intercom was the culprit. One of my grandkids had the unit in his bedroom locked in "Talk", which caused interference on the powerline -- enough to swamp the X10 commands. :eek2: Gotta have a talk with that boy!


----------

